
When no one retires - derekp7
https://hbr.org/cover-story/2018/11/when-no-one-retires
======
herogreen
So everything will be fine because people will accept to work until death ? Do
not count on me

~~~
dang
Ok, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

Especially please don't begin a new thread with one. It has a degrading effect
on discussions, which are sensitive to initial conditions.

